# top hat procedure



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello and a new for me 

I have a LEEP procedure with a TOP-HAT procedure???

Just 57522 here? Don't see Colposcopy used...

Thanks!

Jamie


----------

